# Trip Report 8/21/21 – ABQ to DER - Southwest Chief #4 / Wolverine #350



## DetroitDave (Aug 21, 2021)

I figured I’d document my travel back home to Detorit, MI via SWC.

A bit of backstory: Every couple of years, I like to plan a trip I call “Planes, Trains, and Automobiles” (yes, after to movie…but hopefully with fewer hijinx!). This trip was planned for last year and was bumped. It begand with the 2021 Star Trek Las Vegas convention I was attending 8/10-8/15; then I drove through to Flagstaff and Albuquerque, hiking and visiting National Parks/Scenic Trails/Monuments, and staying at two AirBnBs (one in a yurt along a horse trail!) I visited 14 National parks that were on my list and a few other museums, too. A fantastic journey so far!

I dropped my luggage off at ABQ Alvarado station so I could return my rental and walk back. SWC #4 arrived at 11:24pm. I boarded Car #430, Room #2. My room wasn’t ready yet as the previous passenger just got off. The SCA (Pinky) is wonderful and prepped my roomette while I wandered to the SSL. Oddly, she didn’t have me on her list and thought I just purchased my ticket (in reality, I had re-booked it March 21st)

Amtrak police boarded and checked passengers so we were a bit tardy departing.

I took my lunch reservation for something light even though I brought some food to munch on. Friendly faces (or eyes…behind the masks ).

So far, so good!


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 21, 2021)

The return of traditional dining!

I opted for Chicken Caesar salad.

_Very_ spaced out as far as seating.


----------



## Cal (Aug 21, 2021)

Have a wonderful ride! I was on #3 three weeks ago (Actually got off 3 weeks ago today ). I suggest the steak for tonight, it was amazing when I got it.


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 21, 2021)

Waiting for train to pass...we are forced onto siding outside of Las Vegas, NM.


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 21, 2021)

Cal said:


> Have a wonderful ride! I was on #3 three weeks ago (Actually got off 3 weeks ago today ). I suggest the steak for tonight, it was amazing when I got it.



Hot dog, I just might! Yes, I saw your reply to lordsigma's trip posts and meant to check when you were riding!


----------



## Cal (Aug 21, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> Waiting for train to pass...we are forced onto siding outside of Las Vegas, NM.


Be on the look out for the last handful (I think 4?) semaphores still standing! They won'tbe there for long.


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 21, 2021)

Cal said:


> Be on the look out for the last handful (I think 4?) semaphores still standing! They won'tbe there for long.



You're reading my mind - I'm a big rail signal nerd (mainly wigwags...I've traveled all over to find them!) And I do remember your posts...they happened to be on my birthday. I liked your travelog as well. So much fun. And ageeed...the trips seem to be over way too soon.


----------



## Rasputin (Aug 21, 2021)

Pinky is a wonderful attendant. Glad to hear that she is still on the job!


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 21, 2021)

Rasputin said:


> Pinky is a wonderful attendant. Glad to hear that she is still on the job!


With stories!!


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 21, 2021)

Left Raton a while ago after leg-stretch-stop. Running about...47 min behind.

Now calling first dining. Also...the THIRD time an announcement was made about wearing masks! They actually called out (by outfit description) a woman refusing to wear one in the SSL. The additional announcement this time is pleading for folks to wear shoes. 

Coach is very full. I didn't have a good spot back in the SSL so watching the view from here and back to reading engrossing book.


----------



## Cal (Aug 21, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> You're reading my mind - I'm a big rail signal nerd (mainly wigwags...I've traveled all over to find them!) And I do remember your posts...they happened to be on my birthday. I liked your travelog as well. So much fun. And ageeed...the trips seem to be over way too soon.


Yep. I hope you get to see them! They’re certainly easy to miss


----------



## PVD (Aug 21, 2021)

If that's the same woman I had a few years ago on the SWC she is a delight. I thought she had retired. The bathrooms and showers were clean and fresh, little hotel toiletries in a tray, coffee was great. you rarely saw her, but somehow she was always there if you needed something. Like the Amtrak Radar O'Reilly. I had her Westbound, and she asked when I was returning, and she had that trip. Told me if I wasn't in her car i could come and see her if I needed anything and couldn't get it in my car.


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 21, 2021)

La Junta: 7:45 MT

Looking forward to dinner!


----------



## PVD (Aug 21, 2021)

Hopefully the woman in the SSL got the message. Otherwise, it would be justified in tossing her off the train.


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 21, 2021)

I took the 8:30 dinner seating since I had a later lunch.

I was still a bit..."porky" from lunch so even though steak sounded good, I went for the pesto tortellini. No disappoints there! Really filling and almost topped me off. Good seasoning (not to salty), plenty of cheese, moist chicken.

...but not so much to skip dessert: carrot cake. A modest serving, but tasty. 

Salad to start...chardonnay to drink.

At some point, a conductor came on and mused that there were going to be "railroad shenanigans" going on between the heavy freight traffic and railside construction at Lamar - don't get off the train or you'll fall in a hole and they won't rescue you!

Off to shower and ride out the rough rails for a bit.


----------



## jiml (Aug 22, 2021)

Great report and pics so far DD. Looking forward to the remainder.


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 22, 2021)

Today, slept in to about 6 ish...just as we rolled into Kansas City. It's a bright, beautiful sunny day! Slept great, too!

There was only one thing in my mind for breakfast: Railroad French Toast with a side of bacon and orange juice. 

Everyone was spaced out a bit in the dining car, so difficult to two conversation going, but friendly hellos and brief chats have been going on in hallways and lounge.


----------



## Dustyroad (Aug 22, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> Today, slept in to about 6 ish...just as we rolled into Kansas City. It's a bright, beautiful sunny day! Slept great, too!
> 
> There was only one thing in my mind for breakfast: Railroad French Toast with a side of bacon and orange juice.
> 
> Everyone was spaced out a bit in the dining car, so difficult to two conversation going, but friendly hellos and brief chats have been going on in hallways and lounge.


Great report and picture. My friend and I have separate roomettes and will be eating at the same time. But we don't want to be at a table with others. Should we just eat in our rooms or how do we get a table for 2? How do we get a table for 2 ? Any help on this?


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 22, 2021)

Dustyroad said:


> Great report and picture. My friend and I have separate roomettes and will be eating at the same time. But we don't want to be at a table with others. Should we just eat in our rooms or how do we get a table for 2? How we get a table for 2 ? Any help on this?



Thanks and sure thing! Currently, only those with rooms can eat in the dining car so they are far less crowded than in the past with no coach passengers there. In fact, they're doing the opposite and are trying to keep folks at separate tables. (An odd shift from the past!) There would be no problem with both of you going in and sitting down just the two of you!

(Btw, I like that idea of going in on two roomettes...I was thinking the same thing when taking my mother out on a trip next year.)


----------



## Barb Stout (Aug 22, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> Amtrak police boarded and checked passengers so we were a bit tardy departing.


I'm thinking that's unusual, but then I only take Amtrak once or twice a year. I wonder if they did that due to the recent situation where some out-of-towners robbed a high school student who then called the cops who then took fire from 1 of the robbers who had more than one extender for ammunition (sorry, I don't know gun terminology) and 4 cops ended up in the hospital, one of whom is still in critical condition. It was a huge deal for ABQ on account of the recent nationwide upsurge in crime and gun violence has not skipped ABQ and the gun battle endangered a lot of people who were at nearby businesses. It happened Thursday Aug. 19th. When did you leave ABQ?


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 22, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> I'm thinking that's unusual, but then I only take Amtrak once or twice a year. I wonder if they did that due to the recent situation where some out-of-towners robbed a high school student who then called the cops who then took fire from 1 of the robbers who had more than one extender for ammunition (sorry, I don't know gun terminology) and 4 cops ended up in the hospital, one of whom is still in critical condition. It was a huge deal for ABQ on account of the recent nationwide upsurge in crime and gun violence has not skipped ABQ and the gun battle endangered a lot of people who were at nearby businesses. It happened Thursday Aug. 19th. When did you leave ABQ?



Wow, what news! 

I left Aug 21st. 

You know...that's interesting you mention that. On Thursday or Friday...I was driving back into town from the National Parks and there were a bunch of police racing up the freeway heading north (I'm talking over a dozen easily). But it was north of the city. I didn't find anything on the news but I was curious what was going on. Could very well be unrelated.


----------



## Barb Stout (Aug 22, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> Wow, what news!
> 
> I left Aug 21st.
> 
> You know...that's interesting you mention that. On Thursday or Friday...I was driving back into town from the National Parks and there were a bunch of police racing up the freeway heading north (I'm talking over a dozen easily). But it was north of the city. I didn't find anything on the news but I was curious what was going on. Could very well be unrelated.


Could be. They said it was a complicated crime scene most of which was actually in east ABQ pretty far away from I-25 (goes north and south), but pretty close to I-40 which goes east and west. But nowadays there is something going on almost every day. Friday someone carjacked somebody and again shot at police, but I don't remember if any were injured. The previous week some 13-year-old kid murdered another 13-year-old kid who tried to stop that guy from beating up yet another 13-year-old kid, all occurring on school grounds.


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 22, 2021)

Ft. Madison stop


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 22, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Could be. They said it was a complicated crime scene most of which was actually in east ABQ pretty far away from I-25 (goes north and south), but pretty close to I-40 which goes east and west. But nowadays there is something going on almost every day. Friday someone carjacked somebody and again shot at police, but I don't remember if any were injured. The previous week some 13-year-old kid murdered another 13-year-old kid who tried to stop that guy from beating up yet another 13-year-old kid, all occurring on school grounds.



That's very distressing


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 22, 2021)

As appetizing as these meals appear, that will only be enhanced when (if) upgraded service settings are introduced as promised.



DetroitDave said:


> I took the 8:30 dinner seating since I had a later lunch.
> 
> I was still a bit..."porky" from lunch so even though steak sounded good, I went for the pesto tortellini. No disappoints there! Really filling and almost topped me off. Good seasoning (not to salty), plenty of cheese, moist chicken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dustyroad (Aug 22, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> Thanks and sure thing! Currently, only those with rooms can eat in the dining car so they are far less crowded than in the past with no coach passengers there. In fact, they're doing the opposite and are trying to keep folks at separate tables. (An odd shift from the past!) There would be no problem with both of you going in and sitting down just the two of you!
> 
> (Btw, I like that idea of going in on two roomettes...I was thinking the same thing when taking my mother out on a trip next year.)


Thanks for getting back to me. We are both vaxed, but you never know who isn't. You have explained it well and made me feel better about it. Yes, we always get roomettes. We always call and talk to a representative so we get them across from each other and make sure we are in the same car. Also, we try our best to get as far back from the restroom as possible. Less noise and sometimes smell that way. Have a great time if you go on your trip next year. What a nice thing to take your mom on a trip. We are thinking of going to Seattle next yr if covid is better and the rates aren't at a sky rocket price. Thanks again.


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 22, 2021)

Arrived in Chicago!

Had a small delay due to flag protecting a crossing due to signals being out. Otherwise, smooth sailing. 

Pinky was an absolute treasure, as were the rest of the crew I interacted with. Not a huge number of pics on this trek on board...just more of the food. 

Stored my heavier bag at the station's baggage area (unfortunately, the Metro Lounge won't store them overnight, even with Business class ticket the following day). But I will be able to retrieve it tomorrow early for my Wolverine departure.

Two of the #4 crew are staying at the hotel so enjoyed a brief chat with them.

I was considering (let's say...salivating) over the idea of Giordano's for lunch, but going solo and with just a fridge no microwave to reheat...I'm going for Thai/sushi at a place I've gone before. That should put me right to sleep!

Till tomorrow


----------



## Dustyroad (Aug 22, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> Arrived in Chicago!
> 
> Had a small delay due to flag protecting a crossing due to signals being out. Otherwise, smooth sailing.
> 
> ...


Pinky sounds great. I hope we get that service also. I have seen that Silo with the piece of corn. It is huge. I live in Illinois. I have a picture of it on my phone.


----------



## PVD (Aug 22, 2021)

Glad to hear she is still working the route. One of the nicest sca I've had on any trip.


----------



## Dustyroad (Aug 22, 2021)

We are are in cars 330 and 430. I hope we have her. She sounds great. . I already have plenty of money put away for tips. How are the tips done in the dining room. I am thinking $2 for breakfast, $3 for lunch and$5 for dinner. Or $5 for any thing delivered to my room no matter what meal it is. Does that sound o.k. ?


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 23, 2021)

Dustyroad said:


> We are are in cars 330 and 430. I hope we have her. She sounds great. . I already have plenty of money put away for tips. How are the tips done in the dining room. I am thinking $2 for breakfast, $3 for lunch and$5 for dinner. Or $5 for any thing delivered to my room no matter what meal it is. Does that sound o.k. ?



Hi there! 

There are a nice group if posts regarding tipping you can find here TIPPING. But what you just stated, is about right (is all pretty subjective, of course). I tend to follow that guideline as well and adjust up for stellar service!


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 23, 2021)

I woke nice and early to make sure I could grab a sandwich for the ride and pick up my bag (5:30 ishhh). The bag pick up was smooth and no charge.

Metro Lounge was closed initially but was opened around 6:25am...just enough time to get some water. No coffee or food.

Boarding was as smooth as could be expected. A few folks confused about the café car being colocated with the business class, but understandable for first-time/infrequent riders! We're registering about 80% full with two empty seats in bc.

Also, got a greeting from someone recognizing my virtual railfan mask!


----------



## Dustyroad (Aug 23, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> Hi there!
> 
> There are a nice group if posts regarding tipping you can find here TIPPING. But what you just stated, is about right (is all pretty subjective, of course). I tend to follow that guideline as well and adjust up for stellar service!


----------



## Barb Stout (Aug 23, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> Arrived in Chicago!
> 
> Had a small delay due to flag protecting a crossing due to signals being out. Otherwise, smooth sailing.
> 
> ...


Something about that "To All Trains" in Chicago just gets me so excited. But I have decided to wait to do out-of-state travel until next June (covid).


----------



## Dustyroad (Aug 23, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Something about that "To All Trains" in Chicago just gets me so excited. But I have decided to wait to do out-of-state travel until next June (covid).


My friend wants to go to Seattle next yr. It would be at the end of Sept/early oct. But I am hesitant about booking it with this new Delta. So I totally understand how you feel. I will wait and see what the situation is in January through March before I do any booking, if at all. I have my fingers crossed more people will be vaxed and less will be infected. ( Wishful thinking ).


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 23, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Something about that "To All Trains" in Chicago just gets me so excited. But I have decided to wait to do out-of-state travel until next June (covid).


Very understandable!


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 23, 2021)

Home sweet home to Dearborn station (Detroit area). We were within 10 min of expected arrival time. This was such a great trip and the SWC was on my bucket list to do...and I look forward to soon taking it westward all the way! 

Cheers~


----------



## Synthguy1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Loved your photos. Brought back some wonderful memories and moments from my journey on the SWC LA to Galesburg end of July. I had the "pizza party" report from that trip lol.


----------



## Cal (Aug 23, 2021)

DetroitDave said:


> Two of the #4 crew are staying at the hotel so enjoyed a brief chat with them.


What hotel?



DetroitDave said:


> Home sweet home to Dearborn station (Detroit area). We were within 10 min of expected arrival time. This was such a great trip and the SWC was on my bucket list to do...and I look forward to soon taking it westward all the way!


Enjoyed your trip report! 



DetroitDave said:


> Also, got a greeting from someone recognizing my virtual railfan mask!


Do you work for them? Or do they have a store with masks.


----------



## DetroitDave (Aug 26, 2021)

Cal said:


> What hotel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--It's the Holiday Inn & Suites - Downtown. They frequently have the train engineers/staff here as it's a block away - and one reason I sometimes stay here!

--Thanks! More photos next time but I like reporting on the dining and overall conditions since that's a frequent point of inquiry.

-- Just a member! I have some merch from their store and I wanted to wear some when I shamelessly inserted myself on one of the rail cams at Flagstaff (holding up a sign).


----------



## PaulM (Oct 25, 2021)

Dustyroad said:


> I have seen that Silo with the piece of corn. It is huge.


Where is it.? I ride the Galesburg to Chicago route often, but have never seen it.


----------



## Dustyroad (Nov 4, 2021)

Sorry for the delayed reply. I did some net research. I remember it was on one of our East Glacier trips. Here is what I found near Mendota Illinois.
I can't remember what side of the train I was setting on when I saw it. 

Later this summer, a silo owned by Northern Partners will serve as a canvas for a gigantic 65-foot ear of corn and become the very first “silo art” installation in the region.
It was under an Ear of Art from the Mendota paper. Dated Jun 13, 2018.


----------

